# Tuesday 3rd May to round off the mega meet with a bang!!!!



## Birchy (Apr 13, 2016)

As most people know the mega forum meet in Aberdeenshire/Carnoustie will soon be upon us. :whoo:

To round off this trip of a lifetime to the sweetshop of golf that is Scotland me and Odvan are looking to steal one last gob stopper before we head home :thup:

On Tuesday 3rd May we will be leaving Carnoustie and heading back down to Manchester.

We were hoping to maybe get a game with a fine upstanding member of the forum somewhere if possible? Ideally before lunchtime.

P.S we will probably be knackered and swinging like a rusty gate so could be an opportunity for some easy cash :rofl:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 13, 2016)

Birchy said:



			As most people know the mega forum meet in Aberdeenshire/Carnoustie will soon be upon us. :whoo:

To round off this trip of a lifetime to the sweetshop of golf that is Scotland me and Odvan are looking to steal one last gob stopper before we head home :thup:

On Tuesday 3rd May we will be leaving Carnoustie and heading back down to Manchester.

We were hoping to maybe get a game with a fine upstanding member of the forum somewhere if possible? Ideally before lunchtime.

P.S we will probably be knackered and swinging like a rusty gate so could be an opportunity for some easy cash :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Scott if your are looking for some parkland relief from your links battering I could have you play Glenbervie which is central Scotland just off motorway links.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Scott if your are looking for some parkland relief from your links battering I could have you play Glenbervie which is central Scotland just off motorway links.
		
Click to expand...

That would be superb Kenny thanks!! :thup:

Apologies for delay, was waiting for Odvan to get back to me. Apparently he has now got a life! :rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks Kenny!

Look forward to it - I'm just hoping I'll still be able to move at this point in the trip


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 14, 2016)

Birchy said:



			That would be superb Kenny thanks!! :thup:

Apologies for delay, was waiting for Odvan to get back to me. Apparently he has now got a life! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You'll like it a very pleasant course with some interesting course management dilemma's.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 14, 2016)

Good stuff, I can only book 8 days in advance, so will arrange nearer the time.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 23, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Good stuff, I can only book 8 days in advance, so will arrange nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

Just let me know if you need a 4th wheel and I'd be happy to join you.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 24, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Just let me know if you need a 4th wheel and I'd be happy to join you.
		
Click to expand...

Done Gerry I had too read this again, thought there was 3 looking to play doh. I will post details once booked. :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah... as always.....  spot on generous offer Kenny :thup:
I'm sure you'll enjoy your visit to this tidy, pleasant course.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 24, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Done Gerry I had too read this again, thought there was 3 looking to play doh. I will post details once booked. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

So is this gonna be an Auld Enemy clash?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 24, 2016)

ger147 said:



			So is this gonna be an Auld Enemy clash? 

Click to expand...

Sounds like a challenge to me


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Not too far from Bannockburn a 13.14 tee time would be good for a return battle and some longshanks :rofl:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 24, 2016)

Scott what would suit best seniors have got a match, we can go at 10am or after 12pm?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 24, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Scott what would suit best seniors have got a match, we can go at 10am or after 12pm?
		
Click to expand...

10am will suit us best Kenny. Cheers :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 25, 2016)

Glenbervie booked for 10.15am Tuesday 3rd.

HDID Kenny & Ger147 v Birchy & Odvan


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Glenbervie booked for 10.15am Tuesday 3rd.

HDID Kenny & Ger147 v Birchy & Odvan
		
Click to expand...

Kenny with Birchy and Matt's dodgy handicap, I think it will be more Culloden than Bannockburn, mate.

Paint your faces blue, for a start.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Kenny with Birchy and Matt's dodgy handicap, I think it will be more Culloden than Bannockburn, mate.

Paint your faces blue, for a start.

Click to expand...

Ssshh, we havent agreed a stake yet.

That said, and despite our youthful, toned, athletic bodies, it's fair to say that we'll both be, erm, f00ked, by this stage.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Ssshh, we havent agreed a stake yet.

That said, and despite our youthful, toned, athletic bodies, it's fair to say that we'll both be, erm, f00ked, by this stage.
		
Click to expand...

Its okay, I've told Kenny his moneys safe - you dont turn off for the big games.


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 2, 2016)

Space for one tomorrow unfortunately Ger147 can't make it, anyone interested?? 10.15am tee time at Glenbervie


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Space for one tomorrow unfortunately Ger147 can't make it, anyone interested?? 10.15am tee time at Glenbervie
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Kenny, but I'm booked in for a gubbing at Cawder GC 2moro, otherwise i would have been by your side . 
But hey ho,  it should be nae bother humpin them , jez there's only 2 of them this time. :rofl:


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 3, 2016)

Good to have the company of Birchy & Odvan for a pleasant round at Glenbervie today, wall to wall sunshine with the strong wind we had become accustomed too, think it's fair to say we were all knackered by the end. Hope you lads enjoyed it and had a good run home :thup:


----------



## Odvan (May 3, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Good to have the company of Birchy & Odvan for a pleasant round at Glenbervie today, wall to wall sunshine with the strong wind we had become accustomed too, think it's fair to say we were all knackered by the end. Hope you lads enjoyed it and had a good run home :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Lovely course Kenny and a great welcome from the pro and members. And yes, quite a challenge in yet more wind!! Birchy shooting 35 and 33 for myself off the whites in those conditions was a decent end to what can only be described as a physical endurance test. 

Glad it had rained heavily over night otherwise the greens may well have killed us off completely!

Some tired swings for sure from us all but appreciate you hosting us after such a golf marathon, it's another quality course ticked off and was just lovely to see and play a parkland!

Made great time home, roads were brill and Birchy did have to wake me up with some dreadful singing 

Any time you're down near Manchester, don't hesitate to give us a shout :thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 3, 2016)

Really enjoyed it out there today, wasn't exactly feeling too fresh but the course was easy to get lost in to take my mind off it. Fantastic layout and some of them greens were brutal and will have people in tears in the peak of summer 

Strange thing was I started to hit some form on the back 9 despite feeling a bit golfed out!

Cheers for the invite Kenny, much appreciated. As Odvan says anytime your in NW you won't be short of a game :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 4, 2016)

Cheers guys, slept like a log last night....


----------

